# Free Kontakt 5 Instrument: "stripofone I" - MIDI Chord Arpeggiator



## streifentier (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello, 

I am new to this forum (as a member), and as I´ve recently entered the world of Kontakt scripting I would like to use this opportunity to introduce you to my first (Kontakt) instrument, the "stripofone I": 







It's been designed in NI Kontakt 5 (and therefore it's not compatible with earlier versions of Kontakt; it will work within the free Kontakt Player with the usual limitations (= you have to reload after 15 minutes of use)). 

The instrument is made of three parts: 
- A sampled "Glockenspiel", 
- a Chord Engine and 
- an Arpeggiator which uses the chord notes, 
all with MIDI-out (which is why I've posted it here and not over in the "Samples..." forum). 

The basic principle of the instrument is very simple: You set the kind of chord the instrument should play (via the interface or via keyswitches), and you hit a key. The instrument will then play the chord or feed the chord notes (up to 7 including the root note) to the Arpeggiator. There are 10 kinds of chords, of course the indispensable "major" and "minor", but also some less frequently used chords. 

The purpose of the instrument is actually not to provide some music-making device for non-musicians. The stripofone can make it very easy to produce a basic structure for a song both rhythmic and melodic, and it can effortlessly give some variation to the chords of a song due to some randomization features (so that the chord will have a different sound each time you hit the same key), and - at least for me - it is quite fun to play with. Also by giving easy access to some less well-known chords it might be a source of inspiration and an incentive to try out something new in your compositions. 

And it's free . 

If you are interested (and if you're prepared to cope with quite some "err"s and "eh"s and pronunciation errors), you can watch a video I've made about it, which has also got some sound examples (at the beginning and from 12:00 through to the end), using the outgoing MIDI signals routed to various instruments (the video will tell you which instruments at the very end): 

http://vimeo.com/64990451

If you can't be bothered to watch the video but are nevertheless interested: There's an integrated "*help system*", which you switch on by hitting the "H" icon in the upper right corner of the GUI. Clicking on any control will then make a small help screen appear that explains the control. 

The instrument is free for any kind of use (except redistributing it) and presented without any commercial interest (including that I don't get any bonus miles when you watch the video ). You can also have a look at the Kontakt script (it's not password-protected) though I should warn you that it's not exactly an example of streamlined programming, as I am only starting to learn all the possibilities and commands of the scripting language). 

You can download the instrument here: 
http://www.box.com/s/zp6r5x0y1uo8f00cm3oi

Special thanks to Nils Liberg for his excellent Tutorial on the basics of Kontakt scripting, and to Evil Dragon, whose helpful comments about Kontakt scripting problems I have found all over the internet. 

I'd be very happy if you try it and post some comments about how (or if) you like it. 

Have fun!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey thanks, will try this.
Maybe you can also post it in this thread/stickie?


----------

